# computer turns on by itself



## badwaterbill (Mar 1, 2012)

motherboard has been tested by gigabyte, found no problem, next I want to test the power button, do you know how? any other ideas as to the cause?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Use an ohm meter. Pull the cable/plug from the motherboard. Connect the meter to each lead. When you press the button, the reading to go to 0 (zero).

It's not often a power switch fails, and when it does, it typically no longer makes a connection, thus the PC can not be powered on.

More likely a BIOS setting (ie: wake on LAN, wake on mouse input, wake on kb input, etc.) or power supply issue.


----------

